# New X-Trail body!!



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Just saw one of the new X-Trails thats gonna be locally produced here. Damn it looks better than the 03.

3 bodies for the X-Trail

-03
-05
-Yulon



Didnt have my cam so i got no photo but here's what it looks like
Here's an article too:



> Yulon Introduces Locally Redesigned SUV
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

hehe somebody already got a pic though on another thread


----------



## kmccann (Jan 5, 2005)

Exalta said:


> hehe somebody already got a pic though on another thread
> 
> I thought it was a 05 full of aftermarket parts. Not to much difference.
> And no roof lights? Those look pretty cool


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

I'll go to Mexico City next week, (where almost 30% of dealerships were) & look for this version, the one with Xenon RailRoofs, it's the newest Xtrail trim here.

*Have you guys looked different JDM versions???
*
*Proceed with caution* http://www2.nissan.co.jp/X-TRAIL/top.html

*Altia:* http://www2.nissan.co.jp/X-TRAIL/T30/0306/ALTIA/own.html (there are download files there)

*AUTECH Axis:* http://www2.nissan.co.jp/X-TRAIL/T30/0306/AXIS/axis_main.html

*AUTECH Rider:* http://www2.nissan.co.jp/X-TRAIL/T30/0306/RIDER/rider_main.html


----------

